# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  قبيلةبني حسن

## بنت الشديفات

بني حسن :


ظلت هذه القبيلة موالية للنظام الملكي الهاشمي منذ تأسيس الأردن الحديث قبل ثمانية عقود ووقفت مع الدولة في مفاصل عاصفة.ينتمي إلى بني حسن تسعة نواب أي عشر عدد أعضاء المجلس النيابي وعضوان في مجلس الأعيان ووزير عامل.

وبالرغم من أن الجيش يضم آلاف عدة من الرتب الصغيرة والمتوسطة إلا أن أيا من أبناء القبيلة لم يستلم رئاسة أركانه، إذ أن قيادة الجيش البريطانية كانت تحظر عليهم دخول الكلية العسكرية حتى جاء قرار التعريب في منتصف القرن الماضي.ينتمي إلى قبيلة بني حسن مدير الأمن العام اللواء محمد ماجد العيطان.


بنو حسن : قبيلة بدوية تعود بنسبها الى الأشراف من الحسينيين الجعافرة ( نسبة إلى جعفر الصادق ). وكان قدومهم مع صلاح الدين الأيوبي في أول الأمر الى جنوب ألأردن وما زال هناك بعض العائلات التي تنسب لهم في هذه المنطقة موجودة الى ألأن في جنوب الأردن حيث ارتحل قسم منهم الى القدس الشريف مع جيش صلاح الدين الأيوبي حيث أقطعهم بعض القرى في جبال القدس الغربية والتي اصبحت تسمى بإسمهم ( ناحية بني حسن ) وهي ( الولجة , المالحة , صطاف أو سطاف , الجورة , بتير , بيت صفافا, الجورة , خربة اللوز . صوبا ) والباقي ارتحل الى شمال الأردن الى منطقة عين الزرقا وجرش وما حولها والمفرق وشرق السكة الحديد الحجازية فيما بعد وتعتبر هذه القبيلة أكبر القبائل الأردنية عددا ..ني حسن : من قبائل شرقي الأردن، يحدها شرقاً للجنوب بني صخر، و غرباً بحيرة لوط و نهر الأردن و شمالاً المفرق و الرمثا و جنوباً عمّان و صويلح . و هم من أكبر قبائل الأردن عدداً، و لبني حسن شهرة واسعة و لهم وقعات عديدة مع قبائل الأردن، و قبائل عنزة، و كانوا طوال القرن التاسع عشر للميلاد في كفاح مستمر مع بني صخر، و كان حلفاؤهم قبيلة العدوان البلقاوية، و بعض قبائل منطقة عجلون، و كان السرحان و بنو حميدة و الحجايا و الرولة، حلفاء بني صخر .
و ينقسمون بني حسن إلى حزبين : بنو هليل و السبتة : و هؤلاء تتفرع منهم فروع كبيرة
و كثيرة العدد. إلا أنهم لا يحظون بإهتمام الحكومة الأردنية كثيراً - على الرغم من الكثرة
التي هي نسبة 30% من الأردن عدد قبائل بني حسن، و يرأس قبائل بني حسن بن قلاب، إلاّ أنه يوجد مشايخ آخرين على قبائلهم ذات استقلالية برأيهم و حريتهم باتخاذ القرارات الهامة، و لكنهم في حالة الاحتياج لمن يجمع رأيهم تحت إمرة واحدة تكون تحت إمرة بن قلاب .


ان ألأنتشار الواسع للعائلات والقبائل التي تنتسب الى الأشراف الهاشميين في البلاد العربية والأسلامية على مر العصور , أضاع كثرا من انساب هؤلاء العائلات وخاصة أن الكثير منهم انخرط بقبائل أخرى واصبح ينسب لها أو أن الظروف السياسية في الماضي كانت تحول دون البوح بشرف هذا الأنتساب .
ومن ضمن هذه العائلات والقبائل التي ضاع نسبها بخضم مثل هذه الظروف هي قبيلة بني حسن في القدس وشرقي ألأردن وكذلك الظلم الذي وقع عليها في هذه المنطقتيين من كتاب التاريخ لهذه المنطقتيين وخاصة المتأخرين منهم والذين لم يكونوا حياديين في طرحهم عن اصول هذه القبيلة بالرغم من الشواهد الكثيرة التي تدل على نسبهم الواضح للسادة الأشراف من الحسينيين من فرع الجعافرة (نسبة الى أعقاب موسى الكاظم بن جعفر الصادق) .
وخاصة ان معظم هذه الكتب اعتمدت على كتاب الأردن وقبائله ( لضابط الإنجليزي فر يدرك بيك ) والذي نشر في ألأردن عام 1932م
فقد جاء في هذا الكتاب عند تحدثه عن قبيلة بني حسن في شرقي ألأردن انهم يعودون بنسبهم الى بني عذر ة استنادا لما جاء في كتاب نهاية ألأرب للقلقشندى , ولكن عند العودة الى هذه الكتاب ( القلقشندى ) وجدنا ان القبيلة التي تنسب الى بني عذرة هي قبيلة( بني حن ) وليس بني حسن وحيث ان جميع من كتب عن قبائل الأردن فيما بعد استند لما جاء في كتاب فريدرك بيك وما فيه من أخطاء واضحة لكل حيادي .
والأن لنعود الى الشواهد المتفرقة في الكتب التي تحدثت عن انساب الأشراف في هذه المنطقتيين ومدى علاقتها بنسب قبيلة بني حسن
لقد وجد لقب بنو حسن في الأشراف الحسنين كما وجد في الأشراف الحسينيين , أما الأشراف من بني حسن من الحسنيين فيقصد بهم الأشراف القتادات الذين حكموا مكة فترة طويلة من الزمن .
أما بنو حسن من الأشراف الحسينيين فقد اطلق على عدة قبائل منها
-بنو حسن : وهم من بني حسن البغيض بن محمد
- بنوحسن : وهم بنو حسن بن المرتضى الأكبر عوض بن زيد بن زين العابدين علي .
-بنو حسن بن موسى الكاظم بن جعفر الصادق ( الجعافرة)بن محمد الباقر بن علي زين العابدين بن الحسين( الأشراف الحسينيين).
ومن خلال بحثي البسيط في المراجع التي توفرت بين يدي عن هذه المنطقة وقبائلها ترجح لدي ان نسب هذه القبيلة (بني حسن ) في القدس وألأردن يعود الى القسم الثالث ( بنوحسن بن موسى الكاظم . وذلك للشواهد التالية :
- جاء في كتاب الأنس الجليل في تاريخ القدس والخليل لمؤلفه مجيرالدين الحنبلي والمتوفي سنة (927هـ)
وعندما تحدث عن الأشراف الحسينيين في القدس وجدهم الشريف بدر الدين بن محمد الحسيني "...... وكان أول أمره ارتحل من وادي النسور .حين ضاقت منازلها بهم "
- وجاء في كتاب القدس في العضر المملوكي لمؤلفه د. على السيد على دار فالفكر القاهرة
" ... أ، الأشراف بالقدس وبظاهرها بوادي النسور والذي يبعد قليلا عن القدس عائلات من السادة الأشراف من نسل الحين بن عليي ومنهم بدر بن محمد بن يوسف " وجاء في نفس المرجع ان الجعافرة : بطن من بني الحسين السبط وهم ينتسبون الى جعفر الصادق بن محمد الباقر , وكانو يعيشون حول المرتفعات المحيطة بالمدينة المقدسة .
ومن المعروف ان وادي النسور غربي القدس كان يطلق سابقا على( وادي الصرار) الحالي والذي اصبحت تمر به السكة الحديدية والذي تسيطر عليه قبيلة بني حسن والتي لها تسع من القرى في تلك المنطقة .
-وجاء في كتاب بحر الأنساب (ص ِِِ34) أنه يوجد من أعقاب موسى الكاظم في بيت المقدس .
-وجاء في كتاب الجوهر الشفاف في نسب السادة الأشراف في ظاهر بيت المقدس هم من الأشراف الحسينيين .
- وجاء في كتاب قريش في الأردن لمراد شكري . " إن شقب وعمش ابني الحسن والذين سكنوا ضواحي جرش هم من الأشراف الجعافرة .
ومن المعروف من يقطن هذه المنطقة هم قبيلة بني حسن
- وجاء في منتقلة الطالبين لأبن طبا طبا انه يوجد في بيت المقدس وظاهر ها أشراف من الحسينيين .
- وكذلك جاء في الرحلة اليمانية للشريف شرف البركاتي أنه يوجد أشراف في عين الزرقا شرق السكة الشامية ولم ينسبهم
ومن المعروف ان من يقطن هذه المنطقة هم من قبيلة بني حسن في شرق الأردن
- وجاء في كتاب مسالك الأبصار لأبن فضل الله أ، بوادي زيد في بلاد الشام فرقة من الجعافرة وكذلك بالقدس .
- وجاء في الموسوعة الفلسطينية ان زعماء جبل القدس ووادي الصرار ( النسور سابقا ) هم من بني حسن ونزعتهم قيسية مقابل بني مالك زعماء لقبائل اليمنية في نفس المنطقة .
- وكذلك فإن المتتبع لنشأة قرى بني حسن في القدس الشريف يلاحظ ان هذه القرى قد أوقفت على السادة الأشراف منذ قدوم قبيلة بني حسن مرافقة للملك الناصر صلاح الدين الأيوبي عند فتحه القدس حيث اقطعهم قرى الو لجة والجورة . وفي عهد المماليك أوقفت قرية الشرفات على السادسة الأشراف من الحسينيين .
وفي عهد سليم ألأول الخليفة العثماني أوقفت قرى خربة اللوز وقرية صطاف على ألإشراف من السادة الحسينيين وعهد لقبيلة بني حسن بحماية طريق الحجاج في طريقهم إلى بيت المقدس .
- كذلك نخوة قبيلة بني حسن في القدس و شرق الأردن هي ( الجعافرة ) ومفردها جعفري
- وكذلك من خلال ملاحظة أسماء العائلات لتلك القبيلتين نلاحظ التشابه الكبير في مسمياتها ومسميات قبائل بني حسن من الأشراف الحسينيين أو الأشراف الجعافرة من الحسينيين في البلاد العربية .
- ومن خلال هذه الملاحظات والمشاهدات البسيطة فلا يعقل تكون الصدفة وحدها جمعت هذه المشاهدات لنفس قبيلة بني حسن في المنطقتين المذكورتين علما القبيلتين هما من نفس القبيلة الأم كما سيجئ معنا عند كتابة قدوم هذه القبيلة الى شرق الأردن والقدس .
قدوم قبيلة بني حسن إلى شرق الأردن وفلسطين .
لقد كان قدوم هذه القبيلة إلى جنوب الأردن من منطقة الليث في الحجاز وذلك في فترة صلاح الدين الأيوبي وذلك لأن صلاح الدين الأيوبي قد استعان بهم في حصاره لقلعتي الكرك والشوبك جنوبي الأردن حيث استقر قسم كبير من قبيلة بني حسن في منطقة عفرا من أعمال الطفيلة وارتحل قسم منهم مع صلاح الدين الأيوبي عند فتحه بيت المقدس حيث اقطعهم صلاح الدين الأيوبي منطقة كبيرة( قرية الولجة والجورة) في غرب القدس في وادي النسور( الصرار حاليا ) وجعل لهم موسم يسمى موسم النبي موسى ينزلون به بكامل اسلحتهم الى مدينة القدس . وجعل يوم هذا الموسم يصادف يوم عيد الفصح عند النصارى وذلك لخوفه من يتحول الحجاج النصارى في بيت المقدس الى محتلين لها ( كما جاء في كتاب تاريخ فلسطين لعمر صالح البرغوثي , الموسوعة الفلسطينية القسم الخاص المجلد الثامن , والوثائق المقدسية التاريخية .لكامل العسيلي .
ومن المعروف انه بعد ظهور عائلة الحسيني كان يحمل راية قبيلة بني حسن في هذا الموسم شخص من عائلة الحسيني واخرهم كان الحاج أمين الحسيني .

أما قرى بني حسن في القدس الشريف والثابتة هي تسع قرى قبل ان تنتقل قرية صوبا إلى بني مالك اليمانية وترحل أخر عائلات بني حسن منها وهي عائلة الزواهرة وتنتقل إلى مدينة غزة في القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي . والقرى الثنانية المتبقية هي
( قرية الو لجة , قرية المالحة , قرية شرفات , قرية الجورة , قرية صطاف (سطاف) قرية بتير (تابعة الأن لمدينة بيت لحم ) , قرية بيت صفافا. قرية خربة اللوز .
والتي اصبح يطلق على هذه القرى فيما بعد ناحية بني حسن وذلك في التقسيم الأداري لمدينة القدس الذي عمل به في فترة الحكم العثماني .
- أما قبيلة بني حسن في شرق الأردن وبعد ان استوطن قسم منهم جنوب الأردن وارتحال القسم الأخر لمدينة بيت المقدس فقد هاجر من بقي في جنوب الأردن الى منطقة عين الزرقا خلف السكة الشامية وضواحي جرش في الأردن وهم الذين ذكرهم الشريف البركاتي في رحلته اليمانية ولم ينسبهم , ومن المعروف ان مناطق بني حس تمتد من مدينة المفرق الى مدينة الزرقاء(عين الزرقا ) الى حدود جرش غربا .
العائلات التي تنسب لقبيلة بني حسن كما هي عليه الأن :
• منطقة القدس الشريف :
آل الحسيني , آل درويش , أبو دية , ابو سبيت , العويسات , الأطرش , الأعرج , وهدان , التويمي , الجندي , آل ساري , النقرة , الغباري , آل علي , الهيبة ’ الحجاجلة ألأ خليفة , الصيفي , العلاونة , القواسمة , آل معالي , النواصرة , أبو تين , آلأ عيسى , الأيوب , أل عرباش , آل حمدة , ال داوود , اسليم , المصري , شلعب , ابو عيشة , الصواونة , الصافي , الزريقات الحماد الفرهود زرينة مكركر الخوالدة قوار الصواملة الأخرس الحراذين السرحان الكرايم الجواريش طشقة العثمان العواد الحواري المرشد العمّر الخطيب آل سعادة العلمي آل عبد النبي آل شيخة المراجحة الصعوب السبع فرج البصابصة ابو الحاج ابو حارثية ابو حسين ابو مر ابو نعمة البطمة الصغيّر السالم الشيخ العليان العيّاش قطوش محاجرة معمّر القيق آل سلمان العمري الغيث الجعافرة الحوامدة السفافرة آل جادالله ابو عابد الخطار الحمدان الغنّام الصويص الغنية الخلايلة المشني الدعدور دعبور آل زعتر السمّور العباد ابوطبيخ الجلب الهديري وقاد العياد آل ريّا ال عبد الكريم العساف الحسن ا النعرة البركات العياف الزواهرة المزاهرة الحواتمة .

هذه بعض العائلات التي استطع ان اجمعها والتي تنسب الى قبيلى بني حسن في بيت المقدس .
• اما في الأردن
تنقسم قبيلة بني حسن في شرق الأردن الى العشائر التالية "
الشديفات المشاقبة . الحراحشة . الخوالدة , الخلالية الحسينات الرويشد الحماد العساف العواد النوحة النصايرة السلمان الزيود العثمان اليعقوب الأبراهيم الصغيريين العباس الفرهود العموش السميرات الداوود الحسبان الحماري العويسات السمير الحوامدة العثمان البصابصة الجرايدة ابو فلاحة اخو رشيدة العليان القواسمة
وتنقسم هذه العائلات الى عائلات اصغرمنها لا يمكن حصرها في هذا البحث .

واخيرا وبعد ان رأينا البحث وهذه المشاهدات فلا يعقل ان يات انسان ويقول ان الصدفة هي التي جمعت هذه المشاهدات المتفرقة في بطون الكتب عبر التاريخ في نسب بني حسن ( الجعافرة الحسينيين ) في القدس وشرقي الأردن
 لمحبتي في آل البيت الكرام وحرصي على نسبهم رأيت من واجبي ان اضع بداية الطريق للكشف عن احد فروع هذه القيلة في القدس والأردن والتي يحاول الكثير طمسها اما عن قصد او بدون قصد .

----------


## بنت بني حسن

يسلمو على المعلومات الجديدة هاي اول مرة بسمع فيها 
 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

والله والنعم بنت بني حسن الصراحة انا كمان اول مرة بسمع فيها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله والنعم والسبع تنعام فيهم والله برفعو الراس

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو اخوي على المرور الطيب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بكفي انهم من المفرق ديرة هلي واجبنا خيتي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اهلاً فيك 
بنت عشيرة المليون بنت بني حسن مواضيعي بتنور بوجودك

----------


## أحساس شاعر

والنعم والله من بني حسن

----------


## بنت الشديفات



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يسعدك يا بنت الشديفات ويسعد بني حسن كلهم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلموووووووووووو يا كبيره الله يخليكي يا حسنيه  :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

يسلمو يا بنت شديفات عشيره كتير حلوووه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هلا بنوته يسلمو على مرورك الاروع

----------


## هدي الاسلام

[align=center]

 :Eh S(21): مشاقبة حنا لعين عيونا

وين الملايين بني حسن وين
نرفع إيدينا بعتمات الليالي نحلف عشرفنا أبو حسين الغالي
أردن بلدنا فرحة ولدنا شمس الليالي 
ايدك فوق   :Eh S(21): 

[/align]

----------


## هدي الاسلام



----------


## بنوته اردنيه

:SnipeR (42):  :SnipeR (42):

----------


## مهند الحراحشة

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . والنعم من كل بني حسن

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هدي الاسلام محمد حراحشة ثانكس على المرور

----------


## غير مسجل

تسلمي يا بنت ألأصل جهودك جباره و مشكوره و ما إلها ثمن ، تحية فخر و إعجاب ، الله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## احلى واحد

ياحبي لقبيلة بني حسن

----------


## &روان&

*والله والنعم*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]الله محيي اصلهم 
ونعم العشيرة والله
كلنا اردنيون الولاء والانتماء من شتا الاصول والمنابت

يسلمو على البحث المفيد عرفتينا بمعلومات كنا نجهلها
طبتِ وطابَ أصلكِ بنت الشديفات[/align]

----------

